

Show HN: Shortdiary – A Diary for the 21st Century - silsha
https://shortdiary.me

======
mdevere
I signed up, and took a quick look. I'm actually looking for a diary solution
at the moment, so I'm your target user.

What are you trying to achieve with this? Why would people use this instead of
a) keeping a private pen & paper diary, b) using one of the well-known
blogging platforms? Not a criticism - I want to understand exactly what the
use case is.

For my purposes (private diary solution), I'm trying to figure out if anything
digital could ever be as good as the offline experience - just getting a nice
LeuchtTerm notebook and putting pen to paper.

Because: why do I want to write a diary? For me, a diary is catharsis, and the
process of writing helps me force clarity. It's also a personal project that
will delight me later on, once I have enough material to browse through.

So, what could a digital solution offer me that's better? Indeed, two of the
most important features of a diary are made worse by this solution: I'm
dubious of your privacy standards (are entries saved in free text?), and it's
less personal to me. Organisation features (e.g. tagging) are of no interest
at all - I want my diary to be a massive end-to-end mess that I can only dip
in and out of, not "search by tag". Finally, if this was ever going to work
for me, the design would have to really stand out - e.g. something super
minimalist, absolutely no frills.

Sorry if some of this is disappointing to hear! It may be that I'm just not
the right user.

------
ParvusPonte
My 20th century diary has better TOS.

"By submitting Content to fnordcordia for inclusion on your Website, you grant
fnordcordia a world-wide, royalty-free, and non-exclusive license to
reproduce, modify, adapt and publish the Content solely for the purpose of
displaying, distributing and promoting your blog. This license allows
fnordcordia to make publicly-posted content available to third parties
selected by fnordcordia (through the fnordcordia Firehose, for example) so
that these third parties can analyze and distribute (but not publicly display)
your content through their services."

You might want to consider re-branding this wordpress hosting service, diaries
are usually private until the author decides otherwise. (I didn't register, WP
assumption made from the terms)

~~~
silsha
Hi there,

sorry for the confusion caused. The TOS aren't final yet and actually weren't
supposed to be linked anywhere. Obviously, in their current state they would
be unacceptable for a diary, we are aware of that.

As for your guesses regarding Wordpress, you guessed wrong. This is a
completely separate thing.

Cheers, Felix of shortdiary.me

------
mgmeyers
How is this a diary for the 21st century? Why should I use it? How is it
better than a text document? What does it look like?

These are all questions I ask myself before deciding to sign up for something
like this.

------
NateDad
Probably spam? No info on the front page of the site except a sign up link.

~~~
padho
I dont think that it is spam, but you are right, there should be more
information on the front page...how does the dairy look like...maybe show a
public diary.

------
Phogo
What is it? The site tells you nothing about what your signing up for?

